# Sailfish at the 131 Hole



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Saw that the forcast would be improving so we put a trip together. Left Perdido pass about 5ish and headed towards the Nipple/Edge area. Found ourselves in blue water anf scattered grass and began the troll, pulling off grass was an issue until we got to good clean water free of the mean green grass. Trolled the Edge and ended up at the 131. There were billfish I'm the area since we heard the chatter over the radio and we were surrounded by tournament boats......and therr we were putting around in a 23' Aquasport. The shotgun line was back a 100+ yards back when we thought we snagged more grass. Turned out to be a decent sail that hit one of my short 7in resin heads. Our angler got it to the boat pretty quick when I grabbed the leader and got her boatside. She shook and popped off before I could grab her for better pics. Good release! Awesome to catch any billfish, but its always great on one of my lures. The tourney boats hooked up at least three we heard about on the radio.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! Especially on your own lure!! We were out there as well, once I get home I will post a report. 

You just might be the next Black Bart!!

Robert


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very nice lure indeed. Were you pulling it naked?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Robert, I just want to make them and see them produce. More fun to be on th boat when they do!

It was pulled just by itself naked, this same lure caught a 300ish blue last summer too.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking lure - got my 3 favorite things; plunger head, big eye, and blue and white skirt. Really nice - good shot on the Sail coming out of the water too!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice sail and lure!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Catching any Bill Fish is a treat but catching one on a lure that you made is sweeter! Great report and pics.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Kim said:


> Catching any Bill Fish is a treat but catching one on a lure that you made is sweeter! Great report and pics.


I wish I had the time to make more, I have some heads that need to be shaped and skirted. Hoping to use those soon too. This was the third bill fish on a lure of mine, great feeling afterwards with each one. Thanks again!


----------



## gibbsrb (Apr 28, 2010)

would you share what product you are using to cast the lure heads? I started making my own lures about a year ago, but can't seem to find a good 2 part epoxy. I'm either getting a lot of bubbles or a cloudy look on the inside. I feel like it's not hardening as good as it should be.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

gibbsrb said:


> would you share what product you are using to cast the lure heads? I started making my own lures about a year ago, but can't seem to find a good 2 part epoxy. I'm either getting a lot of bubbles or a cloudy look on the inside. I feel like it's not hardening as good as it should be.


Not at all! Scratch the two part resin and go with clear polyester casting resin. You can find it at a hobby lobby but its expensive. Ebay has some in gallon sizes. It takes a few drops of catalyst per oz of resin. This too can be tricky, since too much will overheat and crack, too little and it stays sticky. Outside temp is an issue if working in 50 degrees or less, not advised and not an issue these days. Do you have pics of what you have done so far? Let me know if I can help further....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice! Great shot of the fish tailwalking.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

With whites, blues, and sails out there fairly close, that has to be some sort of slam. Anyone ever caught all three in one day? What about spearfish?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

samoajoe said:


> Not at all! Scratch the two part resin and go with clear polyester casting resin. You can find it at a hobby lobby but its expensive. Ebay has some in gallon sizes. It takes a few drops of catalyst per oz of resin. This too can be tricky, since too much will overheat and crack, too little and it stays sticky. Outside temp is an issue if working in 50 degrees or less, not advised and not an issue these days. Do you have pics of what you have done so far? Let me know if I can help further....


Congrats on the sail! :thumbup:

+1 on the Polyester resin. I think it's about $20-25 for a kit, but it turns out great (Once you get the catalyst right:whistling. Though one day I'm gonna have to meet up with you to get some pointers on the lathe.:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Congrats on the sail! :thumbup:
> 
> +1 on the Polyester resin. I think it's about $20-25 for a kit, but it turns out great (Once you get the catalyst right:whistling. Though one day I'm gonna have to meet up with you to get some pointers on the lathe.:notworthy::notworthy:



I in no way claim to know all there is to know about lure making, but if I can help someone save a little time and money then I'm here when you need me. 

There is another thread in the Blue water Q & A about natural or artificial baits in this area. I have a few baits in the works that I hope look like a baitfish we'd see out here. If anyone has insight on that post please chime in. With all the capts and boats out there recently there has to be some good feedback. 

Cheers!


----------

